# LEZ filter?



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

The LEZ site is as clear as mud. Anyone had a filter fitted for a vehicle over 3.5t? What do they look like and roughly what is the cost? 

Many thanks


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Does such a thing exist? My understanding has always been that to upgrade an engine to meet the LEZ requirements was so expensive as not to be worth it!

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>This<  might be of interest.

peedee


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*LEZ Filter*

Pedee i live 5 miles into the LEZ , if i do not have my van modified it will cost me £200 per day, van plated 4 ton
My current investigations into the filters have shown the cost to vary from approx £2000 to £3000
Having spoken to some experts i think i will wait until later in the year as the filters are still being devoloped, hopefully the cost will then come down


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Can you not store it outside the LEZ?

Although I live outside of the LEZ, I also have an older van and it would also cost me to enter it, so I just don't go into it anymore. I am now in the process of changing vans. I'll add, not soley becasue of the LEZ and its Continental equivalents but at least it will mean I can visit the likes of Abbey Wood in the future. 

peedee


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think there must be some sort of exhaust filter available. I recently received a letter from DVLA warning me that my 2005 over 3500kg motorhome will not meet the LEZ regulations from next year. The letter urged me to update my vehicle (the cheek of it!!!) or have an exhaust filter fitted.
Luckily I live in Cheshire and the only time I go near London is around the M25 to Dover. Hence my solution is do not go inside the M25  



Trevor


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The LEZ is a joke! As if motorhomes will effect the polution level in London!

Fortunatly I live outside the area and have crossed London off my to visit list.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The whole LEZ concept is obviously a pan European initiative to remove polluting heavy vehicles from our streets, that's everything from 3,500Kg up to 44,000Kg GVW.

Have we not been badly served by the clubs, associations and manufacturers, surely if an effective lobbying campaign had been mounted by the afore mentioned bodies, 'motor caravans' as a distinct vehicle classification in European Vehicle Regulations could have been 'exempted' from the heavy vehicles LEZ rules and classed the same as 'cars'.
After all, in the overall scheme of things, their impact on the environment in minimal, even when set against 'cars'.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

A friend of mine suggested a possible way round the LEZ. As far as I am aware you only get fined if you DRIVE in the LEZ zone with a non compliant vehicle? Maybe a cheap, if somewhat difficult solution, is to tow your MH to the outside of the Zone? 

So knowing someone with a Range Rover might come in very handy or maybe a friendly local tow company?

It's by no means a perfect solution. But it does stop you having to pay a few grand.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> Have we not been badly served by the clubs, associations and manufacturers, surely if an effective lobbying campaign had been mounted by the afore mentioned bodies, 'motor caravans' as a distinct vehicle classification in European Vehicle Regulations could have been 'exempted' from the heavy vehicles LEZ rules and classed the same as 'cars'.
> After all, in the overall scheme of things, their impact on the environment in minimal, even when set against 'cars'.


They did claim to have lobbied hard without sucess. I think at the very least thay could have argued for a much longer exemption for motorhomes before introducing the requirement for compliance. After all motorhomes are generally kept on the road much longer than any other vehicle.

peedee


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Creative Tax incentives*

This is another of many to come, tax raising incentives organised by local authorities and Governmental departments, to bridge the gap in the balance books to finance the expenses of politicians, both local and national.
The next one to come is vehicle mileage tax.
You pay per mile per vehicle, at a varying scale, dependant on the popularity of the road and its traffic loads.
After that comes a new tax, based on the hours you spend parking the vehicle where there is no place to park.
And if you can find a space in the car park, the fee is doubled if you do not feed a meter or make mobile phone call within 3 minutes.
In my locality, the fees aligned to parking, either in the road, in a car park (private or public) have increased by a mere 100 %
If you do not have a vehicle to park, the bus fares will be increased by and equal amount.
Tube trains will become classified as obsolete means of transport, as they never keep on running to any schedule, or are on strike.
Trains are OK, if you like travelling by cattle class.

Beware, it is coming.


----------



## Spannerandco (May 25, 2011)

*LEZ Filter*

I believe the filters do exist. My local MOT center has signs up in their reception area advising motorhome owners to check if their vehicles are going to be affected. I understand from the owner that they have a prototype exhaust filter fitted to a customers Fiat Ducatto based Auto Roller. They are testing this for complience with TFL in conjuction with the manufacturer. They are expecting to be in a position to fit and certify by July with a price guide of under £2000 To gain more info ring Tomsetts 01795 841007 ask for Dave.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Mmm

Thats Interesting as I was told that Tomsetts had it fitted to a customers Hymer no mention of an Auto roller. I know that July has been quoted as a date when the new filters will be ready.

I need to have one fitted to our van or store it outside of the Zone. FYI we live 100 yards from the cameras that police the Zone. Up there road from me there is a swift that is within 10yards (into the Zone) of the cameras. 

We never go into London any further just out but we will be clobbered with this.

Sonja


----------

